# I want to talk about alpacas!



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

There's no alpaca forum here. :shrug:

Does anyone here have alpacas? 

I met a lady who has a bunch of them, she gave me a fleece and I'm sorting through it now. I thought I'd start with the neck and leg wool first since it's lower quality...the fleece I picked is so soft! 

She raises her alpacas like serious livestock, not pretty pets or status symbols. The culls get made into alpacaroni...which tastes surprisingly good. :lookout:


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

This friend of mine got *all* of her alpacas for free! They are all males, she has them wethered if they aren't already. I had no idea that people were giving alpacas away and they seem easier to manage than dairy goats.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We have Alpacas, around a dozen right now, they use to be a great business. They have almost gone the way of the ostriche (sp), and they are a very nice animal to raise, and easy to care for. We shear our own, so that is no big deal, but you need to be able to shear them once a year. Their fiber is that of Kings, soft, durable, and very nice to work with. Having a couple wethers to produce fiber is a great idea, they are wonderful. Anymore questions, please ask. > Thanks Marc


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I have alpacas (and dairy goats)

day to day the alpacas are easier, but slightly more expensive to feed. They need more cleanup because when the goats are on pasture I don't clean up the poop, but I have to clean up the alpaca poop piles.

There are some disease issues to be aware of, and there isn't a whole lot of medical information out there, so if something goes wrong it's even more "by-guess-and-by-golly" than with goats. 

they are not friendly like goats, but they are entertaining.

I'm learning to spin with alpaca seconds.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Is there an alpaca equivalent to CAE?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We do not vaccinate our Alpacas for anything, but they do need to be wormed several times a year. They can ingest the menigeal worm, that comes from deer running in their pasture, but if you have no deer, it shouldn`t be a problem. We give ours a goat mineral block, for their mineral needs. They do poop in the same pile , so clean up is easy. They are super animals to have, so get them and enjoy them. They are only tame if you make them tame. > Thanks Marc


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

They do not appear to be hell bent on thinking up mischief, the way my goats were. Are they playing innocent?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the looks of llamas much better than the alpacas. But I think the alpaca fleece is softer- and they seem to be easier than llamas to care for. I'm thinking of trading one of my rams for an alpaca this year. If I get a female, will that cause any concerns with a ram - like it would if I had an unfixed male and ewes? Any hints on how to use the fleece to it's best? what can you use it for if you spin it by itself? Is it best spun fine or meduim? Strong enough for 2 ply or best as 3 ply? What wools work best to blend it with?


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm allergic to wool, so I'm not blending.

Even the "tame" alpacas are not like goats - more like barn cats - indifferent to you in the absence of food and "tolerant" of head scratches.

but alpacas love fences! I can even leave the gate ajar while dumping the wheelbarrow and the alpacas stay in the fence! They are definitely not trouble makers like goats.

Marc - I've always worried about the selenium and copper in the goat mineral and kept the alpacas out - not a problem?


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont have Alpacas yet but I do have 4 Llamas. Only 1 is friendly as we have had him since he was 3 weeks old. The others are a wrassling match when it comes to shearing, 2 of them are new. We will be shearing in April as soon as we know we wont have any more cold weather. I am looking for some Alpacas to add to the farm. I also have large dairy goats and thats what I have been doing lately instead of knitting and spinning. Babies come first around here then milking...I have 2 baby goats in the house right now. Hopefully in May I will be getting some Alpacas.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

These are not pets but would eat pellets out of my hand and let me walk among them to bring hay in. They came near me while I carried the hay in but didn't mob me the way goats would.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

chamoisee said:


> Does anyone here have alpacas?


We now have three males - we've lost two over the last two years (one to meningeal worm, and one to barber pole, we think). Both were smaller than our others, so may not have been as hardy, or weaker immune syste. 

Ours will come for grain and hay, but are definitely NOT like sheep or goats. They don't like to be handled, and I do not enjoy worming them or trimming their feet like I do the sheep. But I absolutely LOVE their fleece - love the softness of it (but don't like to spin it as much as sheep's wool). How's that for an oxymoron? I just love the way it feels.



Callieslamb said:


> If I get a female, will that cause any concerns with a ram - like it would if I had an unfixed male and ewes?


We run the sheep and alpacas together, and our ram, when he's feeling rammy, will chase them and try to butt them. But they are so much quicker, so they're able to get out of his way. I would be a little nervous about keeping a female in with a ram... but I'm definitely not the voice of experience!



Callieslamb said:


> Any hints on how to use the fleece to it's best? what can you use it for if you spin it by itself? Is it best spun fine or meduim? Strong enough for 2 ply or best as 3 ply? What wools work best to blend it with?


I've spun alpaca by itself, and have only made scarves with it. I've heard that they can stretch out, but I have given them all as gifts, so I'm not sure. I'll have to ask the recipients. I have spun it med and bulky - it's cool looking as a bulky yarn. It is slippery to spin, and I haven't tried spinning thinner now that I'm better at spinning - will have to try that soon.

I've plyed it with our Shetland/BFL, and have also blended it with angora and silk, and it all worked wonderfully! The worst thing about it is the static, and you find alpaca fluffs rolling around your floor for day, weeks, months! But it's just so soft, that it's worth it all!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of information about alpaca fleeces. I always wonder if I should have my own animal or just buy some when I want it. Thanks for answering, all.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I have spun alpaca roving and it was very easy to handle, especially compared to say, the merino/silk blend. The roving was Huacaya alpaca, as is the fleece that I have. I have heard that Suri alpaca is a lot more like silk, long and slippery.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Springvalley and I raise huacaya alpacas as I don't like to deal with the matting nor spinning of the suri. The suri is great for the silky feel, but has no crimp to it whatsoever. It can only be spun into a very fine yarn or it will feel like rope unless it is blended. 

When blending huacaya with other fibers, pick a complimentary fiber to go with it. We blend ours with Merino, but others have used other wool as well. We just happen to have Merinos.  I've blended it with angora for a bit of fluff. If you want a yarn that has more memory, make sure you get a fleece with strong crimp characteristics, more sheep-like. It should spring back when stretched. It is also a very warm fiber and strong fiber. I've spun it thin for lace shawls and I've also spun it to a DK weight (good loft with good crimp). My favorite blend is taking a dark alpaca and blending it with a white Merino or vice versa. It makes a very pretty heathered yarn.

The alpacas themselves are not strong on fences, unless you get one that likes to itch itself by leaning on the fence and then walking forward. I can trust them around my kids, even the males. Wouldn't trust the kids with the ram. We've run alpacas with both the sheep or goats and they've gotten along well. We even had them with a couple of female llamas in there. We don't put any male in with them unless he's in there for breeding.

We shear them in the spring on a shearing table and trim their feet at that time and administer worming, etc. all at one time. Some need their teeth trimmed as well. In the fall, we check their feet again and put them back on the table for those that need it. Some of the girls are OK with trimming feet in a 'cush' position. 

Hope that answered all the questions. If you want to try out some roving, let me know!! We have plenty! We have 100% alpaca as well as the blend with our Merino. We also have raw fleeces if you want to start from scratch. Oh, it also felts, so consider it for your felted projects as well. It doesn't felt as hard as Merino, so you'll have to play with it beforehand.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Catherine, I was hoping Marc told you about this thread.

I still have your tupperware bowl from our Christmas gathering!


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

AverageJoe, do you have a market for your alpaca fiber? I have some neck, leg (and maybe belly?) fiber that I was about to wash. I read that it smells really bad when it's wet. Is there a good way to fix this?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Cyndi, have the guys remember to send it back here when they do their trade!! 

Chamoisee, I throw away any soiled or stained fiber, but the rest cleans up nicely. Washing will remove the smell. It smells kinda like wet dog. I personally think wet raw wool smells a bit worse. You'll wash it just like wool. No agitation, just soak, rince soak until clean and then lay out flat to dry. Let me know if you need any more help. If you're just going to throw it away, throw it my way!! LOL


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

This fleece seems really clean...I'm just wondering if I should use any particular detergent over another or baking soda, vinegar, etc?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Shampoo is a good cleaner. Alpaca and Llama roll in dust, take dust baths, so even though the fleece looks relatively clean you will most likely get a lot of dirt and dust that sinks to the bottom of the basin. Just use a good all round shampoo, after all you are washing hair.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I would agree on a shampoo, or dawn dish washing liquid. You'll be surprised at what will sink to the bottom, so use plenty of water. Then scoop the fiber off the top of the water to put in your rinse water. Just make sure that the water temps are about the same.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I've been picking the VM out of it before putting it in the tub of fiber to be washed, so once it's washed it'll be all ready to card and spin.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pictures.... Remember we all love pictures......


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I was washing alpaca fiber this past weekend too and came up with a nifty trick. I took the front plastic grill off of an old broken fan and placed it in the bottom of my laundry sink. (had to do some creative trimming with a hack saw to make it fit) This grill lets the dirt fall to the bottom and keeps the fiber up out of it. I think that the fiber got cleaner with less washing than my old way.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I washed all the leg and neck hair yesterday and it's now drying on a baby gate placed horizontally into my bathtub. It did not smell as bad as some people said it might. There was a slight odor but it really was not bad.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've never found Alpaca or Llama's to have a strong odor at all. Certainly not like sheep, goats or dogs.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I realized, while helping my sheep shearer friend.....that I actually _like_ the smell of sheep manure! 

Pictures are forthcoming..it will be a few days.


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

We are getting two boys next week! Excited. They are just weaned. Any tips?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Wife89, Welcome to the Fold! Congratulations on your new additions! I have no tips for you other than get them used to a halter early, get them used to being handled. None of the Calilids like having their heads touched or like being touched much in general. But you can teach them to withstand the necessary stuff.

I had Llamas. I was taught by the people I got my Llamas from that the way to greet them is like this, put your hands behind your back and keep them there. Lean forward and greet them nose to nose. Our first instinct is to touch them, hold them. But like holding your hand out to a dog before you pat them this is how you greet a Camilid, it's how they greet each other too if you watch.

Oh yea, keep them away from barbed wire.


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! They seems friendly enough when we picked them out. Most of the momma's and babies surrounded my 12 and 11 year old and she hung out with them. Of course it helped that they just stood there...LOL

Where is a good place to get a halter... is there a certain type or can I get one for a horse or goat?

Thanks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A goat or sheep might work. I imagine these guys are pretty small still. ask the breeder when you pick them up, she may have a couple she can give or sell you


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

look what I found Video: Familiarizing Alpacas with Halters | eHow.com and Video: Halter Training Alpacas | eHow.com


----------

